# Mortis/Tenon jigs for router?



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Has anyone made the jigs shown at this link? Opinions?
http://www.provenwoodworking.com/woodworking-jigs.html
Seems like the mortise and tenons would be easier with my Bosch 1617 router. Please understand my budget is tight, so the $400+ jigs are not an option. These jigs would require $100 or so in clamps and a Whiteside bit set for tenons. I am just a hobbist looking to expand my jointery skills this winter while in shop.
Thanks in advance....


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

If you look around, there are plans for almost every jig for free.

Can't find the plans..make it up as you go along.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Do you have a table saw and drill press?

Simple tennon jig and mortising bit, is all I ever needed. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

H. A. S. said:


> If you look around, there are plans for almost every jig for free.
> 
> Can't find the plans..make it up as you go along.



Exactly. Part of the fun is figuring out how to do it.












 









.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i use my table saw for the tennons and a morice attatchment on my dril press, but if you dont have those tools a router may be the next best thing. that would be a simple jig to make off the picture.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Jack, Been looking at the Mortise Pal or the Rockler BeadLock system lately.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Solving problems with your own homemade jigs make the projects mean more.


----------



## euta226 (Nov 17, 2010)

jack warner said:


> i use my table saw for the tennons and a morice attatchment on my dril press, but if you dont have those tools a router may be the next best thing. that would be a simple jig to make off the picture.


What attachment for your drill press are you using? I'd hate to have to spend $200 for a stand alone mortising tool!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

euta226 said:


> What attachment for your drill press are you using? I'd hate to have to spend $200 for a stand alone mortising tool!


Drill press mortising attatchment.

I have a cheapy I bought 25 yrs. ago, it works fine.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

If you are just trying to improve your joinery skills and have fun and aren't interested in speed then just get yourself a few nice handtools to do the job, it is alot more fun. Not that that stoped me from buying an FMT Pro...:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> If you are just trying to improve your joinery skills and have fun and aren't interested in speed then just get yourself a few nice hand tools to do the job, it is a lot more fun.


What Cody said is one of the joys of woodworking. Sharpen a few chisels and go at it. It might take a bit longer but when you're done the 'I did that attitude' is entirely permissible.

I would avoid the dedicated square chisel mortise machines. Yes they work but the results are not as crisp and clean as with hand chisel techniques. I have one and have used others, all with "OK" results.

You can use a drill press and a Forstner bit to hog out most of the material and clean it up with a chisel. This will give good results.

I've used an attachment for my Jet drill press with about the same results as the dedicated mortise machine. The down side with the attachment is installing the attachment. After the attachment is removed there is a bit of set up work to do for the drill press.

You can use a double fence on the router table with stops and get very good results. The second fence traps the work against the main fence and is a good safe way of cutting mortises. Just beware that a "Plungable" bit in the router is a MUST.
\


----------

